# part time work from home online jobs??



## paxtonstafford (Feb 3, 2019)

anyone have anything good or bad to say about that ?-there maybe a shortage of employable applicants anymore..mostly cant pass background checks would be a safe guess. perhaps making some of us, in my case cranky or not -available and "maybe" consider it.

thank you.---p.s. I note, less the usual interweb hustles scams etc, very large and successful companies- seem to be in the market for work from home grunts- Thank you all


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2019)

I do a lot of surveys on my iPad. Most are a pain in the neck. They take to long to make a few cents. I did an Afib study recently that took four weeks to complete. For $250.00 it was worth it. Most of today’s surveys can add a few dollars to my paypal account. I am rejected from a lot of surveys because of my age. 81.


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2019)

Pappy said:


> I do a lot of surveys on my iPad. Most are a pain in the neck. They take to long to make a few cents. I did an Afib study recently that took four weeks to complete. For $250.00 it was worth it. Most of today’s surveys can add a few dollars to my paypal account. I am rejected from a lot of surveys because of my age. 81.



Yeah, I took one last week. It took 15 minutes and I got paid 11 cents.  That's 44 cents an hour.  I haven't worked for that kind of money since I was 14 and babysitting for 50 cents an hour.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2019)

I have a friend who did customer service for Amazon from home.   She didn't last very long after dealing with humanity for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

I couldn’t do customer service work. I wouldn’t last either.


----------



## paxtonstafford (Feb 22, 2019)

and you folks wonder why I am cranky and have low opinions of a lot of people (most)---darned if I would reveal my age....or much else either unless they go first....fat chance of that....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 26, 2019)

I also do surveys and get Amazon cards usually (sometimes PayPal cash), but most of the surveys screen people out and then I find that I have spent all of the time giving information, and do not end up qualifying for the survey. 

One that I really like is called Paid Viewpoint, because they always qualify you for the survey, and they do not take very long to do. You only make about 10 cents usually, but some surveys pay over $1 each, and at $15, you can cash out. I just cashed in another Amazon gift card, and have earned over $150 there already.  I have an affiliate link, or you can just go there and sign up if you do not like to use an affiliate link. 
http://paidviewpoint.com/?r=8wgpx4

Another one that always qualifies you is called You.gov, and they do a lot of interesting political surveys, plus some about different companies or products. It takes a while to get up to the point where you can cash out; but the surveys are interesting each time. They have a lot of different options for their rewards, but I always choose Amazon, because we order from there a lot. 
https://today.yougov.com/refer/I1i-HDC9GMiztZwC-KTmhQ/


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 2, 2019)

Paxton has been asking me for more information about how survey companies work, and what information they need; so I thought maybe I should just write a little more about this topic.  
Basically, you have to fill out a profile information page when you register, and if they pay by PayPal, then it will need to include your paypal information as well. 
Most of the surveys that I do , do not ask for any other personal information except for a zip code location; but sometimes when it is a political poll (which I enjoy) then they do ask for more location information. 

There are a lot of other places that do surveys, and I have tried some of the other ones, but most of them run you through qualification questions to see if you fit the requirements of the survey, and if you are not a match, then you do not get paid anything for trying. 
Beyond this, I really do not have a lot of information about doing surveys.


----------



## paxtonstafford (Mar 12, 2019)

"but most of them run you through qualification questions to see if you fit the requirements of the survey"---hahha OR HOW MUCH OF YOUR INFORMATION THEY CAN CHUMP YOU OUT OF..AND DO WHAT WITH IT? NOT SURE WHY YOU WOULD HAVE TO HAVE SPECIFIC TRAITS TO DO A SURVEY -AMAZON EBAY S/W COMPANIES AND OTHERS TAKE WHOMEVER WILL FILL IT OUT....to much rapeing of our info. imo


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 23, 2019)

Maybe this will help, according to what you're looking for.  Scroll beyond the photos and ads until you reach the bottom of the page to read the complete article.
https://clubthrifty.com/legitimate-work-from-home-jobs/


----------

